# Series rated breakers



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

I was told by my inspector that and I had to use series rated branch circuit circuit breakers Because the AIC rating was less than the main breaker...can I just get paperwork from the manufacturer..to show its has been series tested...to satisfy 110.22...morg


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What is the available fault current at the panel?

If it's less than 10KA then it doesn't matter what the main is rated for.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

My available fault current is more than my branch circuit rating of 10,000 My question is pertaining to 1 10 22 b &c Should the stickers already be on the panel that shows that the equipment has been engineered.. I'm just confused on this part of the code it looks like the manufacturer engineered the breakers to be series rated...


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

morg123452000 said:


> My available fault current is more than my branch circuit rating of 10,000 My question is pertaining to 1 10 22 b &c Should the stickers already be on the panel that shows that the equipment has been engineered.. I'm just confused on this part of the code it looks like the manufacturer engineered the breakers to be series rated...


No, the label should be made up by you referencing the breakers you're using and the need for replacements to either match the ones you installed or be otherwise listed by the manufacturer to meet the series rating criteria. That's my interpretation, that it's there to prevent replacement with a breaker that isn't series rated.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Eaton used to put booklets in the panels on switch gear explaining series rating.
Reasonably sure the others do it as well. Series ratings can get complicated and I would want to follow the manufactures tested combinations


----------

